# where to buy ice melt in kansas city area



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

where do you guys around kansas city buy your ice melt bags? also what do you usually pay per bag?


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

Where are you located?? I know you can get some at JD John Deere. (Lesco is what is used to be) I picked up a couple there


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

lesco was bought out by john deere landscapes. last i heard john deere landscapes went out of business?? idk


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah they were bought out I still refer to them as lesco lol ... but they are still open unless they close in the last couple weeks


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

i actually just got off the phone with them. they are still open. ill just keep going to them. thats where i used to go until i heard they closed and i had enough melt.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

good i was didnt think they closed


----------



## Thesandman23 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Ice Melt*

We carry 4 different types of Ice Melt we are located I-635 and Kansas Ave. Kansas CIty, Ks 66106

913-506-9752 Traci
913-544-7570 Dan Hays

We currently have 10 trucks loads in stock.


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

Doug 913-915-8654 sells ice melt will deliver


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Different types of ice melt. Sam's club sells ice melt, fyi.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I also buy mine at Sams club. 50lbs bags of calicum Mag mix for 7.22 a bag. Cheapest ive found in the Omaha area. Works great.


----------



## KCsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

Even though their customer service sucks, If you get in a bind, True North Services in merriam sells bulk and bag melters.


----------



## greatlawn (Jan 10, 2010)

I use extra corse water softner salt. I get it at feldmans cheap or at cei dist. when feldmans is out. Water softner is the same as rock salt.


----------

